# Script für Uhr  ,   Unabhängig von Systemzeit!



## Zimb0 (4. Aug 2005)

Hi.
Habe ein Problem

Ich suche in JavaScript oder sonst irgendwas, was mir auf einer HP die aktuelle Uhrzeit anzeigt ( nicht die eingestellte Systemzeit).

Hintergrund ist dieser:
Ein Kumpel von mir macht 8 Monate Praxis Semester in  China und ich mach grad ne hp für ihn. 
Auf der Startseite hätt ich gern 2 Uhren.. eine für die deutsche, eine für die chinesiche Zeit..
Ist das irgendwie möglich?? egal ob JS oder nicht!

Danke.


----------



## L-ectron-X (4. Aug 2005)

Brauchst du Hilfe beim Programmieren, oder suchst du ein fertiges Tool?
Ich müsste u.U. den Thread sonst verschieben.


----------



## Zimb0 (4. Aug 2005)

ich wollte eigentlich nur wissen ob so was überhaupt geht.. ein fertiges tool bräucht ich


----------



## Larouso (4. Aug 2005)

ja reicht nicht einfach: einmal Systemzeit und einmal Systemzeit + 8 h, oder wieviel die zeitverschiebung halt ist? ISt ja nicht so dass in China ne komplett andre Zeit wäre...


----------



## L-ectron-X (4. Aug 2005)

Es ist mit Java und JavaSript realisierbar.


----------



## BoneCracker (19. Aug 2005)

Das leichteste wäre imo, wenn man einfach mit PHP die Anfangszeit in das JavaScript schreibt. Dazu muss halt auf dem Webserver PHP installiert sein. Verwendet wird dann die Uhrzeit des Servers.

Aussehen könnte es z.B. so:

```
<span id="stunde"><?php echo date('H'); ?></span>
: <span id="minute"><?php echo date('i'); ?></span>
: <span id="sekund"><?php echo date('s'); ?></span>
 Uhr

<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
function aktualisiere() {
	document.getElementById("sekund").innerHTML = document.getElementById("sekund").innerHTML*1+1;
	if (document.getElementById("sekund").innerHTML == 60) {
		document.getElementById("sekund").innerHTML = 0;
		document.getElementById("minute").innerHTML = document.getElementById("minute").innerHTML*1+1;
		if (document.getElementById("minute").innerHTML == 60) {
			document.getElementById("minute").innerHTML = 0;
			document.getElementById("stunde").innerHTML = document.getElementById("stunde").innerHTML*1+1;
			if (document.getElementById("stunde").innerHTML == 24) {
				document.getElementById("stunde").innerHTML = 0;
			}
		}
	}
}

setInterval("aktualisiere()", 1000);
//-->
</script>
```

Ich denke, daraus müsstest du was basteln können.


----------



## Nick H. (20. Aug 2005)

aber irgendwie gehört das in JavaScript rein
egal ob er hilfe beim proggen sucht oder ein fertiges Programm


----------

